# Maldini:"CL con monte ingaggi basso e squadra giovane".



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. Non è più il Milan di Berlusconi. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa mentalità di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ora Paolo portaci due giocatori da 40 gol totali.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. Non è più il Milan di Berlusconi. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa mentalità di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati premiati per le scelte, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili".
> 
> .
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahaha poveracci, facciamo le nozze coi fichi secchi.

Ho previsto che con la CL faremmo come la peggior Lazio di Lotirchio.

Sarei d'accordo di non rinnovare Gigio e Chala, ma per il resto altro che monte ingaggi... altrimenti la Champions la rivedi tra altri 7 anni..

Forza Milan


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2021)

I miracoli avvengono un anno..
ora mercato da champions Grazie.

Serve tantissima roba da inserire in rosa se punti a rimanere nelle top 4 con anche il doppio impegno champions che porta via almeno 10 punti, vedi Lazio.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berlusconi.* Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa mentalità di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati premiati per le scelte, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Lo sappiamo ma non perdete mai occasione per sottolinearlo,come a voler dire: non illudetevi.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati premiati per le scelte, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2344212 ha scritto:


> I miracoli avvengono un anno..
> ora mercato da champions Grazie.
> 
> Serve tantissima roba da inserire in rosa se punti a rimanere nelle top 4 con anche il doppio impegno champions che porta via almeno 10 punti, vedi Lazio.




Esatto


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344211 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha poveracci, facciamo le nozze coi fichi secchi.
> 
> Ho previsto che con la CL faremmo come la peggior Lazio di Lotirchio.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire che al di là del non voler spendere soldi, la Lazio sul mercato è stata disastrosa. Con gli stessi soldi mi rifiuto di credere che non si possa prendere di meglio di Muriqi e Angba Akpro. Pure due 18enni dalla serie B sarebbero stati più decenti


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> *Questa mentalitàdi non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto.* ".



Non potrei essere più daccordo. Grazie Paolo, sono contento che il Milan abbia uno stile cosi, grazie.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2344225 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che al di là del non voler spendere soldi, la Lazio sul mercato è stata disastrosa. Con gli stessi soldi mi rifiuto di credere che non si possa prendere di meglio di Muriqi e Angba Akpro. Pure due 18enni dalla serie B sarebbero stati più decenti



Lo spero fratello rossonero.

Ma noi partiamo da una situazione peggiore della Lazio... non abbiamo l'ala destra, il trequartista e il centravanti titolare.
E probabilmente manco il portiere.

E a pensarci bene nemmeno Tomori fino a quando non lo riscattiamo.

La situazione è molto delicata, non c'è un minuto da perdere.
Domani si festeggia, da martedì si deve lavorare.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

non riesco ad interpretare le parole su donnarumma.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344230 ha scritto:


> Lo spero fratello rossonero.
> 
> Ma noi partiamo da una situazione peggiore della Lazio... non abbiamo l'ala destra, il trequartista e il centravanti titolare.
> E probabilmente manco il portiere.
> ...



Purtroppo...

Il mio primo timore è spendere subito 30 mln per rinnovare Donnarumma (tra ingaggio biblico e commissioni a quella vergogna umana)


----------



## Teddy (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



Criptico su Donnarumma. Non vedo un lieto fine.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2021)

Paolo sempre impeccabile quando parla...che bello che ci rappresenti...per il mercato bisogna fare il salto di qualità...e Pioli penso abbia fatto capire cosa ci serve soprattutto in attacco...gente che salti l'uomo e crei occasioni...e poi dicendo che ibra ha saltato metà campionato ha fatto intendere che ci serve un titolare forte in avanti.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344238 ha scritto:


> non riesco ad interpretare le parole su donnarumma.



C'è da far fuori il grassone, poche storie.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



Bene ma vorrei che dicesse che il punto d'arrivo è la vittoria. Non partecipare.

Forza.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344211 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha poveracci, facciamo le nozze coi fichi secchi.
> 
> Ho previsto che con la CL faremmo come la peggior Lazio di Lotirchio.
> 
> ...



ora si deve festeggiare.......


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344238 ha scritto:


> non riesco ad interpretare le parole su donnarumma.



E' andato.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Manchester2003!!;2344256 ha scritto:


> ora si deve festeggiare.......



Si ho scritto altrove che bisogna festeggiare.
Ma da martedì c'è da lavorare un casino.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344257 ha scritto:


> E' andato.



Vadi contessa, vadi.


----------



## malos (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344238 ha scritto:


> non riesco ad interpretare le parole su donnarumma.



Visto in diretta la sensazione è che se ne vada.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Quando Maldini parla criptico, secondo me tira una cattiva aria. Già successo con Romagnoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

malos;2344261 ha scritto:


> Visto in diretta la sensazione è che se ne vada.



Stessa mia sensazione , come se non volesse comunicare ai tifosi qualcosa di triste.
Capirai, al limite tiravo dal frigo la seconda bottiglia.
La prima me la sto scolando...


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344257 ha scritto:


> E' andato.



Io l'ho più interpretato adesso se vuole viene lui da noi...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2344248 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo...
> 
> Il mio primo timore è spendere subito 30 mln per rinnovare Donnarumma (tra ingaggio biblico e commissioni a quella vergogna umana)



Donnarumma alla fine della partita era sdraiato a terra a piangere. Boh non lo so, nel senso che il suo (o del suo agente) comportameto ci hanno fatto arrabbiare molte volte, ma il ragazzo ci tiene. Vediamo le ciffre, noi più di questo non possiamo offrire, se lui vorrà restare dovrà essere pronto a fare magari anche una scelta all'Insigne che liquido' Raiola per restare al Napoli e dovette pure pagare una penale pesante al cinghiale, posso anche accettare che la società gli paghi la penale, ma abbiamo bisogno di segnali.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344272 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla fine della partita era sdraiato a terra a piangere. Boh non lo so, nel senso che il suo (o del suo agente) comportameto ci hanno fatto arrabbiare molte volte, ma il ragazzo ci tiene. Vediamo le ciffre, noi più di questo non possiamo offrire, se lui vorrà restare dovrà essere pronto a fare magari anche una scelta all'Insigne che liquido' Raiola per restare al Napoli e dovette pure pagare una penale pesante al cinghiale,* posso anche accettare che la società gli paghi la penale, *ma abbiamo bisogno di segnali.



ehhhh???
Prego?
Ci mancherebbe pure.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344272 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla fine della partita era sdraiato a terra a piangere. Boh non lo so, nel senso che il suo (o del suo agente) comportameto ci hanno fatto arrabbiare molte volte, ma il ragazzo ci tiene. Vediamo le ciffre, noi più di questo non possiamo offrire, se lui vorrà restare dovrà essere pronto a fare magari anche una scelta all'Insigne che liquido' Raiola per restare al Napoli e dovette pure pagare una penale pesante al cinghiale, posso anche accettare che la società gli paghi la penale, ma abbiamo bisogno di segnali.



Si vede che ci tiene, ed è stato anche molto molto professionale, nonostante le critiche. A partire da gobbi Milan 0-3.
Il problema è che costa davvero troppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2344264 ha scritto:


> Quando Maldini parla criptico, secondo me tira una cattiva aria. Già successo con Romagnoli.



cioè rimane??


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344272 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma alla fine della partita era sdraiato a terra a piangere. Boh non lo so, nel senso che il suo (o del suo agente) comportameto ci hanno fatto arrabbiare molte volte, ma il ragazzo ci tiene. Vediamo le ciffre, noi più di questo non possiamo offrire, se lui vorrà restare dovrà essere pronto a fare magari anche una scelta all'Insigne che liquido' Raiola per restare al Napoli e dovette pure pagare una penale pesante al cinghiale, posso anche accettare che la società gli paghi la penale, ma abbiamo bisogno di segnali.



ride quando perdiamo e piange quando vinciamo... ha un modo tutto suo di dimostrare attaccamento alla squadra


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344281 ha scritto:


> ehhhh???
> Prego?
> Ci mancherebbe pure.



Beh dai, vuoi dirmi che se silura Raiola (e costa caro, vatti a rivedere Insigne) non lo supporteresti come giocatore del Milan? Forse é l'unico vero fenomeno che abbiamo oltre a Kessie. A me questa storia ha disgustato come tutti i tifosi, ma é ancora un ragazzino e quando ha accettato il cinghialone era ancora minorenne. Si sbaglia e si impara, se dovesse accettare un rinnovo a 6-7 anhe 8 milioni per 5 anni allora non potremmo "perdonarlo" per l'ennesima volta? 

Detto cio' io quello che farei é un bel rinnovo a 8 milioni a 5 anni, ed il prossimo anni lo si vende stile Kepa, magari a 50-60 milioni dopo che avrà fatto un europeo da titolare e la Champions. Perché un portiere é importante, ma un esterno di qualità 3 volte tanto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2021)

prossimo anno con CL e ritorno del pubblico possiamo veramente pianificare investimenti importanti. Mi aspetto almeno riscatto di Tomori e Tonali e un paio di colpi importanti lì davanti. 

Ciao a Mario, Samu e Krunic.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2344286 ha scritto:


> Si vede che ci tiene, ed è stato anche molto molto professionale, nonostante le critiche. A partire da gobbi Milan 0-3.
> Il problema è che costa davvero troppo.



Concordo, dobbiamo farci delle domande serie. Io un rinnovo per poi vendere lo farei senza problemi, ma perché io non devo stare a vedere il lato umano e parlo dal divano. Ci farebbe tanto comodo una plusvalenza di 50 milioni. 

Bisogna vedere che tipo di persona vorrà essere e che tipo di Milan si sta creando. Se non si vuole mai sforare di 1 milione allora meglio lasciarlo andare, se invece si vuole andare a lottare per la coppa magica bisogna fare dei sacrifici. 

Avranno molti grattacapi Gazidis e Paolo, vorrei veramente sentire cosa si staranno dicedo ora con la proprietà


----------



## gabri65 (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344287 ha scritto:


> cioè rimane??



Tira una brutta aria per i suoi adepti. 

Per me (e probabilmente per le casse dell'AC Milan 1899) sarebbe una boccata di ossigeno.

Ma stento a crederci, come cosa da gestire a livello societario, quella di Romagnoli sarebbe niente a confronto. Vediamo.


----------



## ARKANA (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



Secondo me con quella frase sul monte ingaggi basso ha dato (neanche troppo velatamente) il benservito a zizzo


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2344308 ha scritto:


> *Tira una brutta aria per i suoi adepti. *
> 
> Per me (e probabilmente per le casse dell'AC Milan 1899) sarebbe una boccata di ossigeno.
> 
> Ma stento a crederci, come cosa da gestire a livello societario, quella di Romagnoli sarebbe niente a confronto. Vediamo.



In che senso?  Da cosa lo hai dedotto?


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2344309 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con quella frase sul monte ingaggi basso ha dato (neanche troppo velatamente) il benservito a zizzo



Ecco questa é stata la mia stessa impressione, più che altro gli ha detto "la società ha detto che c'é un limite da rispettare. Ora noi siamo in CL, tu devi decidere se accettare e contribuire al nostro ritorno oppure andartene a 0."

Stesso per Chala, ma spero che lo mandino a spalare la neve quello  senza se e senza ma.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344311 ha scritto:


> In che senso?  Da cosa lo hai dedotto?



L'ho scritto prima, quando Maldini è velatamente critico o dubbioso, è fortemente probabile che lo voglia fare fuori. Ma è solo una sensazione, magari non significa niente.

I suoi adepti sono chi lo sostiene a quelle cifre, cosa con la quale sono fortemente in disaccordo. Il suo stipendio e le parole di Maldini sullo stato finanziario del Milan sono una palese contraddizione.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344305 ha scritto:


> Concordo, dobbiamo farci delle domande serie. *Io un rinnovo per poi vendere lo farei senza problemi*, ma perché io non devo stare a vedere il lato umano e parlo dal divano. Ci farebbe tanto comodo una plusvalenza di 50 milioni.
> 
> Bisogna vedere che tipo di persona vorrà essere e che tipo di Milan si sta creando. Se non si vuole mai sforare di 1 milione allora meglio lasciarlo andare, se invece si vuole andare a lottare per la coppa magica bisogna fare dei sacrifici.
> 
> Avranno molti grattacapi Gazidis e Paolo, vorrei veramente sentire cosa si staranno dicedo ora con la proprietà



Sarebbe l'ideale.
Tenerlo significa finire per pagare 10 milioni e anche di più un portiere. Per di più sperando sempre che altri giocatori in rosa non facciano mai problemi, visto che i confronti di stipendio tra loro li faranno eccome.

Servirebbe il miracolo, molla l'attuale procuratore e rinnova a 6 milioni, ma è chiaramente improbabile


----------



## uolfetto (24 Maggio 2021)

Per me Donnarumma e Calahnoglu da non rinnovare assolutamente a quelle cifre. Con quei soldi + gli introiti (si spera...) della Champions c'è tutto per allestire una buona squadra.


----------



## jacky (24 Maggio 2021)

Monte ingaggi basso in UCL i giocatori ti salutano.
Quest’anno perdi Donnarumma e Calha.
Poi l’anno prossimo Kessie e avanti così


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344211 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha poveracci, facciamo le nozze coi fichi secchi.
> 
> Ho previsto che con la CL faremmo come la peggior Lazio di Lotirchio.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che le tue previsioni siano come quelle del pre Milan-Genoa (al massimo 1-2 vittorie) 

Al di là delle battute io direi di far lavorare la dirigenza, che comunque potrà muoversi di più rispetto lo scorso anno. Vediamo il mercato estivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



.


----------



## sampapot (24 Maggio 2021)

ora per non fare figuracce in Europa, occorrono innesti di qualità (vi prego...niente prestiti secchi, perché altrimenti valorizzate giocatori altrui che poi vengono richiamati dai rispettivi club di appartenenza) e rinnovi programmati


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2021)

Caressa “ma a gigio? Non potete dirgli noi siamo il Milan e se vuoi accetti la nostra offerta oppure arrivederci?”
Paolo “…” “…” “…Fabio, ….fai te!”

Abbiamo capito Paolo e ti diamo il 100% di ragione!


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".



In effetti va dato atto di aver raggiunto il secondo posto con la squadra realmente più giovane delle 20 (a pari con il Verona).

Questo non è solo un dato piacevole, ma che fa ben sperare in ottico futura; sulla carta significa avere giocatori di valori, anche in ottica cessioni. E quindi avere potere di mercato. 
Tutto ciò considerando la raggiunta champions, per giunta con il secondo posto.
Ed ovviamente il diverso appeal di una squadra che gioca il torneo più importante.

Onestamente, a freddo, mi aspetto un grande grande mercato. Non i top mondiali, ma 3-4 innesti molto forti.

Si mette bene ragazzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344201 ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky sul ritorno in Champions:"Credo che nessuno possa smentire che sia un traguardo meritato. Lo abbiamo fatto credendoci e soffrendo. Siamo i più giovani d'Italia. Ci è stato chiesto di abbassare il monete ingaggi e ringiovanire la squadra. *Non è più il Milan di Berluscon*i. Il mister e i ragazzi hanno fatto un lavoro fantastico. Questa *mentalità* di non prendere scuse è stato il nostro segreto. Di momenti difficili ce ne sono stati tanti. Alla fine siamo stati *premiati per le scelte*, di comportamento e comunicazione. Cosa fatta di concerto col resto del gruppo. Questo ci ha salvaguardato nei momenti difficili. Da dirigente è diverso. Anche io ho fatto gavetta e appreso da Leo. C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare. Essendo una squadra molto giovane le chiacchierate con i giocatori sono più frequente rispetto a quelle che facevano i dirigenti con noi giocatori. La questione Covid non ha aiutato. Le cose che ci hanno trasportato a volte le abbiamo solo raccontante. E' stato un lavoro giornaliero. Bisogna imparare sempre e spero di farlo per tanto tempo. *Pioli? Mai messo in discussione*. Tutti hanno visto quello che ha fatto negli ultimi 15 mesi. Siamo stati onesti nel dire le cose. Abbiamo sempe detto la verità. *Donnarumma?* Ci sarà tempo. Stasera non posso dire niente e non è giusto. Come vi ho detto. Abbiamo parlato poco ma non vi abbiamo mai detto bugie. Ora è il momento di festeggiare. *Lui era uno dei più contenti*. *Siamo contenti ma questo non è un punto di arrivo. Il Milan deve essere stabilmente in CL per competere anche economicamente. Per crescere dobbiamo essere stabili*. Noi ci abbiamo sempre credute anche quando le cose non andavano bene. Col calcio si vuole tutto e subito. Ma ci vuole pazienza che nel calcio non esiste. Non tutti riescono a vedere segnali positivi che sono la base. *Sono ragazzi che possono fare meglio di quello che hanno fatto. A 20 anni non sei forte come a 25*.".


E' arrivata la telefonata di Idiott a spegnere subito l'entusiasmo, come a dire: "Non illudetevi, non mettiamo un euro quest'anno col calciomercato". Idiott, ineluttabile come la morte, una vera e propria mannaia che pende sulla testa del Milan. Che cancri questi qua...


----------



## kipstar (24 Maggio 2021)

Grande Paolo. 
Siamo comunque in quarta fascia in CL


----------



## Mika (24 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2344503 ha scritto:


> Grande Paolo.
> Siamo comunque in quarta fascia in CL



Passare il turno sarà un impresa a meno che non squalificano Real, Barcellona e Juventus.


----------

